# Suche Endzeitfilm



## Fiddi (29. Oktober 2010)

Jaja ich suche einen film den ich mal nachts als ich noch klein wahr heimlich im fehrnsehen gesehen hatte ist so 20 jahre her.

Der name will mir beim besten willen nicht einfallen.

Was außer ordentlich an der handlung gewesen ist:

Der Film errinert mich stark an mad max.
Nur geht es um einen jungen dem am anfang der arm von einer rockerbande abgerissen wird und ein alter mechanicker baut ihm einen
neuen aus bulldozer ersatzteilen. er konnte dann mit kleinen kieselsteinen andere "erschießen".

MFG Fiddi


----------



## TheGui (29. Oktober 2010)

Die Seite hilft dir vieleicht weiter
http://www.blackfear.de/2010/01/liste-endzeit-filme/


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. Oktober 2010)

Haha, und am Rand Kaufempfehlung Fallout New Vegas xD.


----------



## Alion (30. Oktober 2010)

> *Wall-E*


Ich musste lachen. Aber es stimmt. Wall-E ist ein Endzeitfilm.


----------



## TrollJumper (30. Oktober 2010)

Wundert dich das echt?^^


----------



## Alion (30. Oktober 2010)

Um ehrlich zu sein schon. Ich war überrascht, dass ein Kinderfilm in der Liste auftaucht.


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. Oktober 2010)

Alion schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein schon. Ich war überrascht, dass ein Kinderfilm in der Liste auftaucht.



Ich glaube er meint mich. Eure posts wurden in der selben Minute geschrieben, er hat deinen wohl nicht gesehen^^


----------



## Hotgoblin (31. Oktober 2010)

Mir fallen gerade diese hier ein:

- Zombieland

- I Am Legend

- Waterworld


Ach und hier ne kleien Liste davon:

http://forum.dvd-forum.at/film-allgemein-42/liste-aller-endzeitfilme-75056.html


----------



## Dracun (31. Oktober 2010)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Mir fallen gerade diese hier ein:
> 
> - Zombieland
> 
> ...


 Da er diesen Film vor ca. *20 Jahren* gesehen hat, ist deine Liste nicht wirklich treffend. Ausser du meinst die Originalverfilmung von I am Legend The Last man on Earth aus dem Jahre ´64 oder Der Omega Mann mit Charlton Heston aus dem Jahre ´71. xD


----------



## yves1993 (31. Oktober 2010)

_*2012*_


----------



## Ohrensammler (31. Oktober 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> _*2012*_



Wobei das streng genommen kein Endzeitfilm ist, sondern ein Katastrophenfilm

Würde es einen Zweiten Teil geben der da anschließt wo 2012 aufgehört hat, das wäre dann ein Endzeitfilm.
Bei Endzeitfilmen ist die Katastrophe in der Regel schon vorbei oder eröffnet den Film. Das Thema ist immer die Zeit nach der Apocalypse.

Meine Tips dazu:

The Road (aktuell im Kino)

und

The Book of Eli


----------



## TheGui (31. Oktober 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> _*2012*_



Mensch...wo bitte kommt in 2012 nen Junge mit Cyborg-Bagger-Arm vor?

Der TE sucht nach einem bestimmten Film..


----------



## jlij (31. Oktober 2010)

@te hatte das ding einen bekannten schauspieler?


----------



## Dracun (31. Oktober 2010)

Man könnte glatt meinen so manch einer hat den Sinn dieses Threads hier net ganz verstanden.
Also 
Der TE (Fiddi) sucht einen *ganz bestimmten* Film den er vor ca *20 Jahren heimlich im TV* gesehen hat. Also nix


2012
The Road
Book of Eli
I am Legend
Zombieland
Waterworld
Aber i muss zu geben das mir dieser Film absolut net geläufig ist lieber TE (Fiddi). Es tut mir also wirklich leid dir nicht helfen zu können.

Greetz


----------



## Fiddi (1. November 2010)

Ne sorry mehr ist mir nicht mehr in errinnerung geblieben. fand den damals aber cool.
Kann sein das er nicht so cool wahr weil ich da noch im zahrten alter von 9 jahren gewesen bin.

Wahr halt vor ca. *20 jahren* im fernsehen.

Und das einzige was echt in der handlung hervorsticht ist halt das eine rocker bande dem besagten jungen (ca 16jahre) den arm abreist als sie ihn an einer
Kette über die wüste schleifen gezogen von einem rot orangen auto. Seine eltern sterben bei dem überfall und er wird von einem Mad Max verschnitt gerettet.
Der Arm wird von nem alten ingenieur ersetzt der ihm einen neuen baut aus teilen von einem Bulldozer. danach kann er steine so zielsicher und mit kraft werfen
das er mühlos damit leute erschießen kann. das ganze Speild in einer endzeit welt.

Tja aber mehr ist in meinem löchrigen hirn nicht geblieben. :-)

MFG Fiddi

P.S.: Danke für die empfehlungen aber die sind es nicht da zu neu.


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. November 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Man könnte glatt meinen so manch einer hat den Sinn dieses Threads hier net ganz verstanden.



Du hast das Forum nicht verstanden!

Wir lesen: suche einen Endzeitfilm

Die Keywords sind also SUCHE und ENDZEITFILM

So, dann stellen wir fest zu dem ersten Keyword können wir leider nix beitragen, da wir den Film mit dem Jungen und dem Roboterarm leider nicht kennen.
Aber es bleibt uns ja noch Keyword Nummer 2. 
Und auf gehts


----------



## Konov (1. November 2010)

Ich denke, ohne mehr Infos wird es unmöglich herauszufinden, was für ein Film das ist...


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. November 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich denke, ohne mehr Infos wird es unmöglich herauszufinden, was für ein Film das ist...





Ok ich mach mal ein Lösungsversuch:


*The Executor (Der Vollstrecker) It. 1983
*

Wir schreiben das Jahr 3000. Nach einem atomaren Krieg ist die Erde verseucht und hat sich in eine Wüste verwandelt. Es gibt nur wenige Überlebende die in alten Minenschächten leben. Um weiter existieren zu können gibt es aber nur eine Hoffnung, ein Wasserdepot in der endlosen Wüste, aber dass suchen nicht nur sie! Ein kleiner Trupp, der Einzelgänger Alien und dessen Gefährtin Trash sowie der Mechaniker John, macht sich mit einem waffenbestückten Superauto auf die Suche nach dem Wasser. Der zehnjährige Tommy, dessen künstlicher Arm die wirkungsvollste Waffe im Kampf ums überleben ist, er hat übermenschliche Kräfte und kann damit die tollkühnsten Tricks vollbringen, schmuggelt sich in den Truck um nicht zurück zu bleiben. Weit kommen sie aber nicht, denn sie werden von Crazy Bull`s brutaler Motorrad-Gang, die für jeden Tropfen Wasser töten, überfallen. Tommy kann entkommen. Auf der Flucht vor Crazy Bull trifft er einen mysteriösen Fremden, &#8222;Tiger", und bittet ihn um Hilfe. Gemeinsam machen sich die beiden auf den Weg, das kostbare Wasser zu finden. Doch Crazy Bull sitzt ihnen schon im Nacken... 


Und bekomme ich den Preis oder wars der Zonk ?


----------



## Konov (1. November 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ok ich mach mal ein Lösungsversuch:
> 
> 
> *The Executor (Der Vollstrecker) It. 1983
> ...



Klingt jedenfalls sehr gut nur die 20 Jahre würden nicht so ganz hinpassen. ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. November 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Klingt jedenfalls sehr gut nur die 20 Jahre würden nicht so ganz hinpassen. ^^



er hat ihn vor 20 Jahren im Fernsehen gesehen!!


----------



## Caps-lock (1. November 2010)

> Klingt jedenfalls sehr gut nur die 20 Jahre würden nicht so ganz hinpassen. ^^



Stimmt! Denn ein Film wird nur einmal gesendet und das Jahr sagt uns dann WANN er das eine mal gesendet wurde ^^.
Wobei der Film schon so klingt, als ob man ihn tatsächlich nur einmal senden würde 


http://www.filmundo.de/ab-1-euro-ab-18/the-executor-der-vollstrecker-ufa-endzeitaction_art_3739399.html

Hier wird er sogar verkauft


----------



## Schrottinator (1. November 2010)

Das klingt schon irgendwie nach einem Volltreffer.


----------



## TheGui (1. November 2010)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Das klingt schon irgendwie nach einem Volltreffer.



leider nur nicht nach nem sehenswerten film xD

PS: wie haste den Film gefunden? Ich bin dran gescheitert


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. November 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> PS: wie haste den Film gefunden? Ich bin dran gescheitert



Google

Suchbegriffe: Film Junge künstlicher Arm endzeit

Gleich der erste Treffer 


Ich glaub ich würde mir den Quatsch sogar angucken.
Ich bin echt ein Endzeitfilm/Buch Fan, das ist nicht normal.


----------



## shadow24 (1. November 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich würde mir den Quatsch sogar angucken.




und ich glaub,dass ich den sogar damals gesehen habe...damals zum Mad Max Hype Anfang der 80er war der Viedeomatrkt überschwemmt mit solchen Trashfilmen wie diesen udn meine Kumpel und ich sind ziemlich auf dieser Schiene abgefahren...was haben wir fürn Müll gesehen...
wenn ich heute mal sowas auf Tele 5 oder so zufällig sehe,dann geht das bei mir allerdings unter der Rubrik Komödie durch...


----------



## TheGui (1. November 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Google
> 
> Suchbegriffe: Film Junge künstlicher Arm endzeit



OK, warschienlich hätte ich den Suchbegriff "baggerarm" nicht verwenden sollen xD


----------



## Fiddi (1. November 2010)

Das könnte echt passen glaube werde mir den echt mal anschauen habe als such begriff nie künstlicher sondern immer abgerissener oder abgetrenter arm eingegeben.


----------



## Asysone (3. November 2010)

Vielleicht *Tanz der Teufel 2* ?

Würde mir jetzt bei abgetrennter Arm einfallen Kettensäge und so ^^


----------



## ego1899 (4. November 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Du hast das Forum nicht verstanden!
> 
> Wir lesen: suche einen Endzeitfilm
> 
> Die Keywords sind also SUCHE und ENDZEITFILM




und du hast das forum also verstanden?

also wenn jemand ein SUCHE ein ADDON  als "keywords" verwendet und er ein bestimmtes addon sucht (mit dem er sein ganzes interface im pokemon look anzeigen lassen kann or whatever)...
was machst du dann? ihm alle addons aufsagen die dir so einfallen und die du toll findest, die ihm aber kein stück weiter helfen?

wenn du ne talksendung wie domian hast und ich bei dir anrufe weil ich nen rat brauche weil ich mit meinem freund stress hab, krieg ich dann ein paar kochrezepte von dir weil dir leider kein sinnvoller ratschlag einfällt? xD

also so was selten dämliches, jetzt weiß ich ja wie du es zu fast 7000 posts gebracht hast... -.-

und zum thema:

nee evil dead meint er sicher nich ^^  hört sich nach nem b-movie an, also wohl relativ nische wenn man bedenkt das der schon etwas älter is...

mein tipp: frag einfach mal den zam, der kennt irgendwie jeden film... besser als google ^^


----------



## Potpotom (4. November 2010)

Öhm... du noch viel lernen musst, junger Padawan.


----------



## vollmi (5. November 2010)

Wenn wir grad bei den Endzeitfilmen sind. Ich such auch noch einen. 

Da hab ich vor nem Jahrzent mal reingezappt leider nur noch den Schluss mitgekriegt.

Am Schluss fährt eine Familie (ich denke es ist ne Familie) mit nem Aufgemotzen Wohnmobil in die Fluten und nutzt es als Boot. 
Das Wohnmobil hat dieselben Räder die man auch an den Sackwagen für Treppenstufen findet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würd den Film gerne mal komplett sehen, auch wenns n B-Movie ist.

mfG René


----------



## Cazor (5. November 2010)

Ich bin großer Endzeitfilmfan und ich glaube mein erster war Flucht ins 23. Jahrhundert (Logans Run).
Aber was mit nem Ersatzarm.. hm.. ok, der Exekutor wars wie ich grad sehe. Die Handlung kommt mir bekannt vor^^
Tanz der Teufel wär auch toll, erinner mich grad an die Szene im 3.(?) Teil, wie er - unten in der Grube - der zu ihm geworfenen Kettensäge entgegenspringt, in der Luft den Armstummel am Griff einrastet, federnd landet, die Säge anwirft und halb hinterm Rücken haltend irre grinsend auf die Zombies losgeht. Blut spritzt bis über den Rand der Grube, an welchem sich die eben noch johlenden Gaffer angsterfüllt schweigend vorbeugen, um was sehen zu können. Episch.





Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Meine Tips dazu:
> 
> The Road (aktuell im Kino)




Tipp? Nie wieder, ich war nach dem Film so mies drauf..
Gehe doch nich ins Kino, um mir nachhaltig die Laune zu versauen.
Also wenns wem zu gut geht, immer anschaun. Die Kellerszene dann schön in Gedanken auseinandernehmen. Dem auf der Pritsche fehlt übrigens schon der linke Unterschenkel, falls es wer in der Eile übesehen hat. Ach herrje, Spoiler.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. November 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> und du hast das forum also verstanden?


Bester Ego, es tut mir aufrichtig leid, sollte ich dich mit meinem Beitrag, von dem ich hoffte, dass er leicht als ironisch erkennbar wäre, in Rage gebracht haben.
Geh einfach davon aus, es war nicht ernst gemeint 

Abgesehen davon, hatte ich das Rätsel bereits gelöst. The Executor wars.



Cazor schrieb:


> Tipp? Nie wieder, ich war nach dem Film so mies drauf..
> Gehe doch nich ins Kino, um mir nachhaltig die Laune zu versauen.
> Also wenns wem zu gut geht, immer anschaun. Die Kellerszene dann schön in Gedanken auseinandernehmen. Dem auf der Pritsche fehlt übrigens schon der linke Unterschenkel, falls es wer in der Eile übesehen hat. Ach herrje, Spoiler.



Glaub mir ich weiss dass, ich hab das Buch gelesen (nein eher verschlungen)

Das der Film keine Konkurenz zu American Pie oder Hangover ist, ist logisch.
Aber für nen Endzeitfan definitiv ein Pflichtfilm.


----------

